# Other Car Club Stealing Members



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

I know Car clubs out trying to steal members. Lowyalty Car Club is a Big Family and we all stick together. So I just want to say those who know who they are stop asking my members to go to your clubs because we stick together no matter what!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 7 2007, 07:15 PM~8497655
> *I know Car clubs out trying to steal members. Lowyalty Car Club is a Big Family and we all stick together. So I just want to say those who know who they are stop asking my members to go to your clubs because we stick together no matter what!
> 
> *


Thats gay they should never approach someone thats already in a club to join theres.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I THINK WE ALL KNOW WHO THAT IS WITHOUT SAYING NAMES......*COUGH*LI IMAGE. :uh:


----------



## impress213 (Feb 13, 2006)

hey ruben you are right it sucks that people do that but you know what im here for you as a club member and family man ill stick by lowyalty's side no matter what lowyalty forever i have learned so much from you and my brother and all the people i have met i thank u and my bro for everything so you know what forget the people who did this lets move on and you know they will realize they fucked up for doing what they did


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

U NOZE IT!  :barf:FAKIE IMAGE! I MEAN :barf:CALI IMAGE!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

kick there ass ruben


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.

That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.

Of course, I don't know the details....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 8 2007, 11:40 AM~8504111
> *Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.
> 
> That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.
> ...


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING BROTHER


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 8 2007, 01:27 PM~8504545
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING BROTHER
> *


of coarse it's the person, but when a car club is going around
recruting other clubs members that's fucked


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

:machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 8 2007, 12:52 PM~8504815
> *of coarse it's the person, but when a car club is going around
> recruting other clubs members that's fucked
> *


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 8 2007, 12:40 PM~8504111
> *Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.
> 
> That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.
> ...


Yea if they leave your probably better off...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think it is wrong to try and get other clubs members


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

I though most clubs dont do any recruting.I was told the let the people go to theme.While Im still in the makin of my club.And I Got tones of shit to learn.But Wasnt I see a members is brand I BACK OFF.Just like a pimp see another hoe from the other side he better back off or hell be on the sideline.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

laughin I meant onces I


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 7 2007, 09:15 PM~8497655
> *I know Car clubs out trying to steal members. Lowyalty Car Club is a Big Family and we all stick together. So I just want to say those who know who they are stop asking my members to go to your clubs because we stick together no matter what!
> 
> *


some people come and go... if they would even think of leaving then they arn't worth hanging onto anyways


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THATS WHY UCE IS NOT A RECUITING CLUB YOU GOTTA EARN OUR PLAUQES ,WE ALSO HAVE A 90 DAY PROBATION PERIOD .


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 8 2007, 03:15 AM~8501322
> *U NOZE IT!   :barf:FAKIE IMAGE! I MEAN  :barf:CALI IMAGE!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 8 2007, 12:40 PM~8504111
> *Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.
> 
> That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Agreed


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 8 2007, 01:40 PM~8504111
> *Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.
> 
> That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.
> ...


HEY MAN, I WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK DOGG, YOU GOING TOO SCRAPE, LET ME KNOW, I AM DRIVING UP DOGG


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 8 2007, 11:40 AM~8504111
> *Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.
> 
> That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.
> ...



EXACTLY,,,, SOME PEOPLE ALREADY IN A CLUB, THEN FIND OUT BOUT CALI IMAGE AND WANT TO STEP UP THERE GAME....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 8 2007, 08:39 PM~8507851
> *EXACTLY,,,, SOME PEOPLE ALREADY IN A CLUB, THEN FIND OUT BOUT CALI IMAGE AND WANT TO STEP UP THERE GAME....
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 8 2007, 05:43 PM~8506853
> *some people come and go... if they would even think of leaving then they arn't worth hanging onto anyways
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 8 2007, 09:39 PM~8507851
> *EXACTLY,,,, SOME PEOPLE ALREADY IN A CLUB, THEN FIND OUT BOUT CALI IMAGE AND WANT TO STEP UP THERE GAME....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

If a member is weak enough to leave after being accepted then fk em.....didn't need them anyway.....that shows you their dedication to the club.....and i agree with earning a plaque.....anyone can buy one, but earning it is not so simple....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 03:50 PM~8513952
> *If a member is weak enough to leave after being accepted then fk em.....didn't need them anyway.....that shows you their dedication to the club.....and i agree with earning a plaque.....anyone can buy one, but earning it is not so simple....
> *



X2 who wants fake ass members anyway?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 9 2007, 02:51 PM~8513956
> *X2  who wants fake ass members anyway?
> *



on another note.....................




































any club members out there wanna leave their club?? i'm recruiting.... :biggrin: hahahaha....j/k..... :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA+Aug 8 2007, 06:45 PM~8506868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 03:53 PM~8513973
> *on another note.....................
> any club members out there wanna leave their club?? i'm recruiting.... :biggrin:  hahahaha....j/k..... :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 8 2007, 07:39 PM~8507851
> *EXACTLY,,,, SOME PEOPLE ALREADY IN A CLUB, THEN FIND OUT BOUT CALI IMAGE AND WANT TO STEP UP THERE GAME....
> *


DANG ,YOU GUYS SEEM TO BE GETTING A BAD NAME FOR YOUR SELFS.IM NOT IN HEAR TO DIRESPECT ANYONE ,BUT MAYBE SOME OUT THERE IN THE LO LOW RIDING SCENE SHOULD SHOW SOME,JUST MY 2 CENTS :angry: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn, i got a headache trying to read a post on here :angry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

BAHGDADY CC :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 9 2007, 03:31 PM~8514746
> *BAGHDADY CC :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Fuck club hoppers. If they want to go then tell them to GET THE FUCK ON. Yea, I said it because thats how I feel. You need to have the mentallity as if you were Brothers not just some club members because true Brothers should always work out there diffrences no matter what may arise between real true Brothers. That is how you last so long in ONE CAR CLUB. I am another Proud Member of TECHNIQUES Car Club since 1981 TFFT. Just my .02 cents*


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

When you have a good relationship with another car club then you find out that that car club is trying to take some of your members aint that like back stabbing.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

hell yeah if i was the president of my club that was in good w/ another club i would never try to break that bond. lowriders are one big family and need to stay that way, in my opinion


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 9 2007, 05:54 PM~8515688
> *When you have a good relationship with another car club then you find out that that car club is trying to take some of your members aint that like back stabbing.
> *


No.

Anyone can decide for themselves what they want to do. I can tell a prospect all kinds of good stuff but he ultimately has the power to do what he wants.

We (the club) are responsible for letting him in or not.


If a dude ain't happy and feels he has to go, I won't be mad. I just HOPE he tries to work the problem out before jumpin' ship. I'll respect him more this way.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2007, 06:06 PM~8515758
> *No.
> 
> Anyone can decide for themselves what they want to do. I can tell a prospect all kinds of good stuff but he ultimately has the power to do what he wants.
> ...


damn, i didn't think about it that way :biggrin: u have a good point :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2007, 08:19 PM~8516974
> *damn, i didn't think about it that way :biggrin: u have a good point :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah and I will give some advice, which I normally don't. This is for you younger guys and people who are solo and thinking about joining a club...


Know yourself first. What type of Lowriding do YOU like? Do you like hopping, being on the street all the time?, going to the shows, do YOU support LRM?, will you travel?, are you a team player?, do you like traditional style Lowriders only? etc, etc.

Certain clubs have a certain style and you may not "fit in". If you know yourself, you will automatically know and find the club that suits you best. This will prevent you from having problems later on or at the least, minimize the potential of having one.

Always know and respect yourself first.


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2007, 08:40 PM~8517189
> *Yeah and I will give some advice, which I normally don't. This is for you younger guys and people who are solo and thinking about joining a club...
> Know yourself first. What type of Lowriding do YOU like? Do you like hopping, being on the street all the time?, going to the shows, do YOU support LRM?, will you travel?, are you a team player?, do you like traditional style Lowriders only? etc, etc.
> 
> ...


FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8517257
> *FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.
> *


are you for real or are you making a joke ..cause I cant tell :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8517257
> *FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.
> *


:uh: :ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8517257
> *FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.
> *


Do you speak for Mr. Shades? :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2007, 08:40 PM~8517189
> *Yeah and I will give some advice, which I normally don't. This is for you younger guys and people who are solo and thinking about joining a club...
> Know yourself first. What type of Lowriding do YOU like? Do you like hopping, being on the street all the time?, going to the shows, do YOU support LRM?, will you travel?, are you a team player?, do you like traditional style Lowriders only? etc, etc.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice. i have known the homies from lowyalty long enough to know how they get down. infact they're the ones that got me into lowriding. they've been teaching me everything i know about this lifestyle.  i know that when i do join a club, it will for sure be lowyalty if nothing unpredicted happens. i'm always invited to come help out the homie carlos (lowyalty member) work on stuff he's been letting me do some things i never thought i would do. i'm always at their events like the cinco de mayo show they had. infact i will be at their carwash on sunday
:biggrin: and once again thanks for the advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2007, 09:16 PM~8517556
> *thanks for the advice. i have known the homies from lowyalty long enough to know how they get down. infact they're the ones that got me into lowriding. they've been teaching me everything i know about this lifestyle.  i know that when i do join a club, it will for sure be lowyalty if nothing unpredicted happens. i'm always invited to come help out the homie carlos (lowyalty member) work on stuff he's been letting me do some things i never thought i would do. i'm always at their events like the cinco de mayo show they had. infact i will be at their carwash on sunday
> :biggrin:  and once again thanks for the advice :thumbsup:
> *


Isn't there only 1 club in NC??


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8517257
> *FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.
> *


 :uh: post up a pic of your ride......


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8517585
> *Isn't there only 1 club in NC??
> *


there's plenty of clubs in N.C. i'm just most familiar w/ lowyalty b/c alotta the homies from lowyalty live in the same city i do....and trust me, they always comin out with some tight ass rides  but which club are you refering too?


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8517586
> *:uh: post up a pic of your ride......
> *


POST SOMETHING OTHER THAN A 94 S-10, FOOL PLEEZ YOU MISSING 1 "S" IN THAT EQUATION. WE ONLY ROLL SS AND RAG IMPALAS, QUITE TRYING TO CALL YOUR DAILY A LOWRIDER Y'OLE 1 TOOTH HICK :uh: 

BTW, MR SHADES AND RC COLLINS LAUGHIN AT YOUR ASS RIGHT NOW


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8517586
> *:uh: post up a pic of your ride......
> *


SS RAG IMPALA CALI IMAGE STYLE


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:21 PM~8517640
> *POST SOMETHING OTHER THAN A 94 S-10, FOOL PLEEZ YOU MISSING 1 "S" IN THAT EQUATION. WE ONLY ROLL SS AND RAG IMPALAS, QUITE TRYING TO CALL YOUR DAILY A LOWRIDER Y'OLE 1 TOOTH HICK :uh:
> 
> BTW, MR SHADES AND RC COLLINS LAUGHIN AT YOUR ASS RIGHT NOW
> *


wtf!! bitch i wasn't trying to diss u i just wanted to see ur ride since u said yall only roll ss and rags :dunno: i'm only 15 that's the only ride i have right NOW. i didn't say it was a lowrider. it's my work truck that i let my pops use to work in since i don't have my license yet :uh: :uh: damn dogg u trynna get at a 15 year old kid :dunno: i thought u was a grown man.... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8517710
> *SS RAG IMPALA CALI IMAGE STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


 why dont u put that shit in your avatar instead of a bag of fuckin chips :uh:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2007, 09:29 PM~8517728
> *wtf!! bitch i wasn't trying to diss u i just wanted to see ur ride since u said yall only roll ss and rags :dunno: i'm only 15 that's the only ride i have right NOW. i didn't say it was a lowrider. it's my work truck that i let my pops use to work in since i don't have my license yet :uh:  :uh: damn dogg u trynna get at a 15 year old kid  :dunno: i thought u was a grown man.... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



DON'T SWEAT IT, JUST JOIN CALI IMAGE. WE HAVE A CHAPTER IN HICKORYVILLE NC, JUST OPENED BY BUD :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8517710
> *SS RAG IMPALA CALI IMAGE STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


hardtop 68

dippinit :uh:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 9 2007, 09:32 PM~8517753
> *hardtop 68
> 
> dippinit :uh:
> *



THIS IS CALI IMAGE, WE GOIN TO CENTRAL VALLEY :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:33 PM~8517772
> *THIS IS CALI IMAGE, WE GOIN TO CENTRAL VALLEY :biggrin:
> *


ok. as long as you bring the 63 dippinit.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:31 PM~8517743
> *DON'T SWEAT IT, JUST JOIN CALI IMAGE. WE HAVE A CHAPTER IN HICKORYVILLE NC, JUST OPENED BY BUD :biggrin:
> *


 i don't live near hickory i'm in durham. i think i'm better off trynna get in LOWYALTY anyways (when the time is right) i don't know none of u guys and from what i've heard yall already gettin off to a bad start over here...no dissrespect


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:31 PM~8517743
> *DON'T SWEAT IT, JUST JOIN CALI IMAGE. WE HAVE A CHAPTER IN HICKORYVILLE NC, JUST OPENED BY BUD :biggrin:
> *


yup,yup thats how we cali image dooze it in hickory farms ville,
newes member,check out my vert


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 8 2007, 07:43 PM~8506853
> *some people come and go... if they would even think of leaving then they arn't worth hanging onto anyways
> *



THIS IS VERY TRUE.......IT REALLY COMES DOWN TO LOYALTY......AND OF COURSE RESPECT.....A LOT OF PEOPLE THESE DAYS HAVE NEITHER.....IF YOU NOTICE, MOST PEOPLE WHO JUMP AROUND FROM CLUB TO CLUB ALSO DOES THE SAME WITH JOBS....I'VE ALWAYS BELIEVED IN NOT TRYING TO RECRUIT FROM A CLUB....IT'S JUST WRONG......POOR EXCUSE FOR A LOWRIDER...PEACE ML


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BLOOD IN - BLOOD OUT THATS RULE ONE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This topic reminds me of a ROLLER COASTER...it's makin me dizzy! :around:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:09 PM~8518197
> *BLOOD IN  -  BLOOD  OUT                        THATS  RULE  ONE
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:09 PM~8518197
> *BLOOD IN  -   BLOOD  OUT                         THATS  RULE  ONE
> *


KICK IT!!! 

What about the people who don't get out, they just dissapear or never build anything new, or just stop going to meetings or showing or take a LOA because of familia or health problems?? :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 9 2007, 10:15 PM~8518264
> *KICK IT!!!
> 
> What about the people who don't get out, they just dissapear or never build anything new, or just stop going to meetings or showing or take a LOA because of familia or health problems?? :0  :0
> *


some people are pussy whooped and there old ladies wont let them lowride no more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 9 2007, 10:18 PM~8518298
> *some people are pussy whooped and there old ladies wont let them lowride no more.
> *


Well thats true to, but if you ain't gonna be down anymore, then turn in the stripes. Better than fading out


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 9 2007, 10:19 PM~8518314
> *Well thats true to, but if you ain't gonna be down anymore, then turn in the stripes. Better than fading out
> *


even tho the central valley isnt know as a mecca of lowriding, i can count like 5 or 6 cars that have been featured in mags (and a lowrider of the year 3x)within a 15 mile radius that havent pulled out of the garage in like 5 years.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 9 2007, 10:15 PM~8518264
> *KICK IT!!!
> 
> What about the people who don't get out, they just dissapear or never build anything new, or just stop going to meetings or showing or take a LOA because of familia or health problems?? :0  :0
> *


THEY GET A PASS....WITH MOST CLUBS.....SOME GO TO PRISON /JAIL/SCHOOL GET MARRIED / GO BROKE


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:25 PM~8518364
> *THEY  GET  A  PASS....WITH  MOST  CLUBS.....SOME  GO TO  PRISON /JAIL/SCHOOL  GET  MARRIED / GO  BROKE
> *



I need some 14 inch beater wires, with tires, you have any??


----------



## elkoholic65 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 07:45 PM~8517257
> *FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.
> *


Dogg, you caught up in the MTV version of lowriding, Lowriding isn't always about having Super Sports and rag tops, although they are nice. The orignal lowriders built their cars from what they had...pick up an old magazine. Lowriding finds its roots in the hood, amoungst the poor, people trying to make there hoopties into something that they can be proud of. You need to see lowriding for what it is, not the hyped up DR. DRE, snoop dogg image of it that you have... be creative dont limit yourself homie... peace.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 9 2007, 10:18 PM~8518298
> *some people are pussy whooped and there old ladies wont let them lowride no more.
> *


lol..I did something about that recently.


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8517257
> *FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.
> *


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:11 PM~8515418
> *Fuck club hoppers.  If they want to go then tell them to GET THE FUCK ON.  Yea,  I said it because thats how I feel.  You need to have the mentallity as if you were Brothers not just some club members because true Brothers should always work out there diffrences no matter what may arise between real true Brothers.  That is how you last so long in ONE CAR CLUB.  I am another Proud Member of TECHNIQUES Car Club since 1981 TFFT.  Just my .02 cents
> *


well said


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

LOWYALTY or NOTHING at All


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 10 2007, 04:17 AM~8519568
> *LOWYALTY or NOTHING at All
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

club hoppers are gonna come and go..thats the way it goes..no matter what style of club you run. im the presdient of my club and have started it back in 1999...i cant even count how many people have come and gone. if a person leaves to another club i say fuckem....but i dont like when another club approaches one of my members and tells him to leave my club to join theirs. to me they are disrespecting my club and ive had it out with a president or two from other clubs over that issue. most of the time my member wont leave but not that long ago this happened to me:
we let some-1 "RE-join" the club after leaving due to car issues. when he came back his car was stock. since he was a frined and i liked the kid i let him come back. he didnt get any plaques or stickers or anythin oon his car until he at least put a set of rims on. i did give him shirts and let him be part of all club functions when no other club even looked at him. well waht do u know he eventually threw on a set of 14's...did some sandblasting and was approached by a well known club to join...so he did. to me i was slapped in the face by that member and to the club that approached him...oh well thats how the game goes....but i really think it was a bitch move...and yes i did tell him that !!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS THAT THESE FOOLS NEED TO STFU ALREADY......COMING ON TO OTHER PEOPLE'S TOPIC AND TALKING ALL KINDS OF DISRESPECT....THAT SHIT AINT EVEN FUNNY...TAKE IT BACK TO OFFTOPIC....AND STAY OUT OF FOOLS CLUB TOPICS.....

LEARN A LIL BIT OF RESPECT.....SOB'S


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 10 2007, 07:08 AM~8519945
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT THESE FOOLS NEED TO STFU ALREADY......COMING ON TO OTHER PEOPLE'S TOPIC AND TALKING ALL KINDS OF DISRESPECT....THAT SHIT AINT EVEN FUNNY...TAKE IT BACK TO OFFTOPIC....AND STAY OUT OF FOOLS CLUB TOPICS.....
> 
> LEARN A LIL BIT OF RESPECT.....SOB'S
> *


if homeboy wanted to keep his situatiuon private then he shouldnt have posted it on a "public forum" this belongs in lowrider genereal cause it is about lowrider clubs and situations. anytime some-1 post something on here expect to get comments from other people even if they are not directly involved in the situation. thats why its called a forum..people come on here and post their opinions on topics that have been posted :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13+Aug 10 2007, 12:27 AM~8517710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I think it may take some people a couple of car clubs to figure out what level they want to be on with their car and what type of people they want to represent with. I myself was in 2 other clubs before I found my true home and I can't even imagine being anywhere else. As for the recruiting part, I don't believe someone can be recruited away from one club to another. My thing is this...if you can get out just like that were you ever really in? If people leave the club for another at the drop of a hat it was mor than likely never even necessary to recruit them....they were already gone mentally, they were just waiting on the body to follow...Some peoples interests change as well as life priorities...A wise man once told me everyone will get in where they fit in....and that has held true and softened my once hardened stance on people that have left our club to join another one...we (clubs and individuals alike) are all in it for the same reasons...the love of lowriding.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 10 2007, 07:49 AM~8520160
> *I think it may take some people a couple of car clubs to figure out what level they want to be on with their car and what type of people they want to represent with.  I myself was in 2 other clubs before I found my true home and I can't even imagine being anywhere else.  As for the recruiting part, I don't believe someone can be recruited away from one club to another.  My thing is this...if you can get out just like that were you ever really in?  If people leave the club for another at the drop of a hat it was mor than likely never even necessary to recruit them....they were already gone mentally, they were just waiting on the body to follow...*


i pretty much agree with that but when a large, nationwide club approaches a person they almost become star struck. they feel like wow, this club wants me...so to them they feel important...forgetting where they came from. but like i told homeboy...where was that club when u didnt have shit...rollin around stock???


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 10 2007, 09:52 AM~8520177
> *i pretty much agree with that but when a large, nationwide club approaches a person they almost become star struck. they feel like wow, this club wants me...so to them they feel important...forgetting where they came from. but like i told homeboy...where was that club when u didnt have shit...rollin around stock???
> *


just because he isn't in your club anymore doesn't mean you guys can't still be homeboys and be down for one another does it?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elkoholic65_@Aug 9 2007, 10:35 PM~8518455
> *Dogg, you caught up in the MTV version of lowriding, Lowriding isn't always about having Super Sports and rag tops, although they are nice. The orignal lowriders built their cars from what they had...pick up an old magazine. Lowriding finds its roots in the hood, amoungst the poor, people trying to make there hoopties into something that they can be proud of. You need to see lowriding for what it is, not the hyped up DR. DRE, snoop dogg image of it that you have... be creative dont limit yourself homie... peace.
> *



Tell em!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 10 2007, 07:57 AM~8520221
> *just because he isn't in your club anymore doesn't mean you guys can't still be homeboys and be down for one another does it?
> *


we are cool...we dont have anybeef or anything like that...actually in miami lowrider our clubs ended up parked right next to each other. we said whats up and thats pretty much as far as it goes. i feel like he turned his back on the club when we gave him a chance to be part of something when nobody else would!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8517710
> *SS RAG IMPALA CALI IMAGE STYLE
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Lockdown we gotta roll hard on the Eastside!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 10 2007, 07:21 AM~8520009
> *if homeboy wanted to keep his situatiuon private then he shouldnt have posted it on a "public forum" this belongs in lowrider genereal cause it is about lowrider clubs and situations. anytime some-1 post something on here expect to get comments from other people even if they are not directly involved in the situation. thats why its called a forum..people come on here and post their opinions on topics that have been posted  :uh:
> *


I'M TALKING ABOUT CALI IMAGE BRO....READ MY POST AGAIN....THINK ABOUT WHAT I WROTE..THEN REPLY......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 10 2007, 07:08 AM~8519945
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT THESE FOOLS NEED TO STFU ALREADY......COMING ON TO OTHER PEOPLE'S TOPIC AND TALKING ALL KINDS OF DISRESPECT....THAT SHIT AINT EVEN FUNNY...TAKE IT BACK TO OFFTOPIC....AND STAY OUT OF FOOLS CLUB TOPICS.....
> 
> LEARN A LIL BIT OF RESPECT.....SOB'S
> *


i read it a few times and it seemed like it was aimed at every-1 who responded to the topic...but if it wasnt ment like that then cool :biggrin: just try to be a lil more str8 foward on who u are talking bout and that will kill any confusion


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Basically to sum it up its simple, club hoppers are like hoes, if your hoe is fuckin other ****** she was never yours to start with....so why be mad at the homeboy fuckin her...he looks like more of a fool for taking her as his lady knowing shes a hoe. Shes a hoe and any bitch who jumps ship when times get hard is a lame ass bitch anyway, your club is better off without tha bitch..........fuck that hoe!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 10 2007, 08:49 AM~8520160
> *I think it may take some people a couple of car clubs to figure out what level they want to be on with their car and what type of people they want to represent with.  I myself was in 2 other clubs before I found my true home and I can't even imagine being anywhere else.  As for the recruiting part, I don't believe someone can be recruited away from one club to another.  My thing is this...if you can get out just like that were you ever really in?  If people leave the club for another at the drop of a hat it was mor than likely never even necessary to recruit them....they were already gone mentally, they were just waiting on the body to follow...Some peoples interests change as well as life priorities...A wise man once told me everyone will get in where they fit in....and that has held true and softened my once hardened stance on people that have left our club to join another one...we (clubs and individuals alike) are all in it for the same reasons...the love of lowriding.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 10 2007, 08:39 AM~8520585
> *Basically to sum it up its simple, club hoppers are like hoes, if your hoe is fuckin other ****** she was never yours to start with....so why be mad at the homeboy fuckin her...he looks like more of a fool for taking her as his lady knowing shes a hoe. Shes a hoe and any bitch who jumps ship when times get hard is a lame ass bitch anyway, your club is better off without tha bitch..........fuck that hoe!!
> *


 :roflmao: Preach on brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 8 2007, 02:40 PM~8504111
> *Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.
> 
> That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.
> ...


if the member is full time and down for life he cant be "stolen" a half stepper unhappy member can and honestly who fuckin needs part timers
just my 2cents


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 10 2007, 08:24 AM~8520452
> *i read it a few times and it seemed like it was aimed at every-1 who responded to the topic...but if it wasnt ment like that then cool  :biggrin:  just try to be a lil more str8 foward on who u are talking bout and that will kill any confusion
> *


YEAH I NOTICED.....I WROTE EXACTLY HOW I WAS THINKING....BUT U GET IT NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 10 2007, 07:21 AM~8520009
> *if homeboy wanted to keep his situatiuon private then he shouldnt have posted it on a "public forum" this belongs in lowrider genereal cause it is about lowrider clubs and situations. anytime some-1 post something on here expect to get comments from other people even if they are not directly involved in the situation. thats why its called a forum..people come on here and post their opinions on topics that have been posted  :uh:
> *


i understood what he wrote ,what he meant was that this fools are going around everybody's car club topics and trying to get there members to join cali image. :uh:


----------



## 4aces_pres (Jul 11, 2007)

for all you ppl that have lost site of lowriding cuz of the MTV version of it . lowriding was started beause we were trying to make do with what we had , and try to make it into something we wanted that is why the frist wire wheels were off of the old jags and mercedes that would come stock on . lowriding is nothing like what it use to be . i have a damn s-10 and you know what i love my truck i also , have a 65 , a 92 town car , 77 delta 88 , 85 caddy so what all those are cars that i got for cheap but i make the most of it .


----------



## 4aces_pres (Jul 11, 2007)

oh yea never bring a lil homie down for wanting to do something with his car even thought it might not be a "traditional lowrider" at least he isn't out there shooting fools or doing drugs like i have seen a lot of ppl fall for encourage the youth to start a hobby like this . cuz if it wasn't for my uncles shit i would hate to see where i would be . and i can probley alot of ppl might have been the same . so never discourage the younger lowriding community .


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4aces_pres_@Aug 10 2007, 09:14 PM~8525833
> *for all you ppl that have lost site of lowriding cuz of the MTV version of it . lowriding was started beause we were trying to make do with what we had , and try to make it into something we wanted that is why the frist wire wheels were off of the old jags and mercedes that would come stock on . lowriding is nothing like what it use to be . i have a damn s-10 and you know what i love my truck i also , have a 65 , a 92 town car , 77 delta 88 , 85 caddy so what all those are cars that i got for cheap but i make the most of it .
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU USE TO DO .OR ARE YOU TALKING ALL LOWRIDERS IN GENERAL .BECUASE IF YOU ARE I DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GET YOUR INFO HOMIE ,BUT BACK IN THE DAY ,WE USE CROME RIMS WITH BABY MOON HUBCAP.THEN CAME THE RIMS CRAGERS,ROCKETS,TRUSPOKES,CLASSICWIRES,,TRU CLASSIC,EVEN SOME CHEAP IMATATIONS OF THE CLASSICWIRES CANT REMEMBER THE NAME.BUT I NEVER SAW ANYONE USE JAGS,OR MERCEDES RIMS ON A LO LOW,WIRE HUB CAPS TOO


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Aug 8 2007, 05:45 PM~8506868
> *THATS WHY UCE IS NOT A RECUITING CLUB YOU GOTTA EARN OUR PLAUQES ,WE ALSO HAVE A 90 DAY PROBATION PERIOD .
> *


not cause of nothing but i used to be part of uce and i didnt EARN my plaque i paid for it ,so exactly what do you consider earning......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 10 2007, 06:50 AM~8519838
> *club hoppers are gonna come and go..thats the way it goes..no matter what style of club you run. im the presdient of my club and have started it back in 1999...i cant even count how many people have come and gone. if a person leaves to another club i say fuckem....but i dont like when another club approaches one of my members and tells him to leave my club to join theirs. to me they are disrespecting my club and ive had it out with a president or two from other clubs over that issue. most of the time my member wont leave but not that long ago this happened to me:
> we let some-1 "RE-join" the club after leaving due to car issues. when he came back his car was stock. since he was a frined and i liked the kid i let him come back. he didnt get any plaques or stickers or anythin oon his car until he at least put a set of rims on. i did give him shirts and let him be part of all club functions when no other club even looked at him. well waht do u know he eventually threw on a set of 14's...did some sandblasting and was approached by a well known club to join...so he did. to me i was slapped in the face by that member and to the club that approached him...oh well thats how the game goes....but i really think it was a bitch move...and yes i did tell him that !!!!
> *


Let me ask you a ? is this comment towards a member in my club ? Because if it is lets get the story straight homie nobody recruited nobody..


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 10 2007, 10:50 PM~8526429
> *not cause of nothing but i used to be part of uce and i didnt EARN my plaque i paid for it ,so exactly what do you consider earning......
> *


THEY RECRUTE BUT ITS ALL GOOD IN DA HOOD BROTHA


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 10 2007, 11:08 PM~8526528
> *THEY RECRUTE BUT ITS ALL GOOD IN DA HOOD BROTHA
> *


trust me i know


----------



## 4aces_pres (Jul 11, 2007)

nah you know what i have alot of love for homies that still respect lowriding for what it was when it started i' talking about the cars i seen i lowrider from the issues i have from the 70's and where do you think wire wheels came from look at the old cars (i mean the fancy cars cars that back then cost alot) they had the wire wheels with the knock offs we didn't start that it was around for a while we just perfected it . i was talking to someone that was trying to hold a lil homie back cuz the only car he has is a S-10 and you know what if that is all he has be happy he has a hobby instead of shooting homies or doing drugs . alot of ppl lost the idea of lowridong and think everyone has to have an impala just to be some one , that isn't what its about cuz you look back not eveyone have an impala . it was what they had and what they had to work with . i love lowriding for what it was not what it is now . sorry if i affended anyone but it wasn't intended to hit everyone just the ppl that it affects and you know who you are . i dont discrimanate in lowriding at all .


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 9 2007, 10:24 PM~8518359
> *even tho the central valley isnt know as a mecca of lowriding, i can count like 5 or 6 cars that have been featured in mags (and a lowrider of the year 3x)within a 15 mile radius that havent pulled out of the garage in like 5 years.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 4aces_pres (Jul 11, 2007)

EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN OUT LOOK ON WHAT THEY THINK LOWRIDING IS I GUESS I JUST SEE IT FOR WHAT IT USE TO BE IN THE 70'S NOT NOW


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

intresting topic.i just dunno how to respond to this,,but ive been around a few clubs in arizona,cali,oregon,,,,and it seems to be more of true friends and family in the beginning,and then along comes other friends,and they quickly fall out,,ive never been in a club,ive lowride off and on since the late 80'sdue to being young and not having goals,,but now i look at it as my heritage,,lol lowriding will never die,and for those lil floaters,,they should be given probationaryt periods,they can be lil rats or just wanna see whats goin on or giving out info to others,,if they cant decide thenm your time is up,,,,,,
like said,,,opinions are like assholoes,,,,,,,,everyones got one and they all stink,,, :uh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL, I seen some fool at the movies one day selling cds and shit, had a big ass tat of a dallas car club on his neck and when he saw my club shirt he gets off the car "Hey vato whats up homie, you in Majestix?" I replied, "Yea whats up you in (the car club tatted big as hell on his neck) ?" He replies, "Chale homie I'm rolling with, (another new dallas car club)!!" All proud and shit, I guess IV life means different things to different fools... :twak:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 10 2007, 11:21 PM~8526609
> *trust me i know
> *


trust me you don't know


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

if a club member decides to go to another club there has to be a reason. maybe the club he is in lets in raggedy cars or maybe he isn't very happy with how much the club participates at shows. talk with the members and ask them what they would like to see happen to the club. shit, i left "TEAM SHIFT"(all nissan car club in so.cali i wasted my time on) because the president took votes on shit and if whatever we ruled didn't matter because "im the president and it's MY club". so once again, ask EVERYONE if they think the club needs to work on some things


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 11 2007, 02:55 PM~8529928
> *if a club member decides to go to another club there has to be a reason. maybe the club he is in lets in raggedy cars or maybe he isn't very happy  with how much the club participates at shows. talk with the members and ask them what they would like to see happen to the club. shit, i left "TEAM SHIFT"(all nissan car club in so.cali i wasted my time on) because the president took votes on shit and if whatever we ruled didn't matter because "im the president and it's MY club". so once again, ask EVERYONE if they think the club needs to work on some things
> *


I agree 100%

My truck club does not always agree but we stick together.. One reason is becouse we do a lot of comunity events and charities. we also sponser famlies and lots other stuff then just car shows.. Of course most of us are military so the displine is already there.. and so is the loyalty. Plus Head peeps run it like a machine.. :biggrin: 










parade we do every year for the military. And half where over seas at the time. It helps alot to be a famly rather then a group just sitting around chilling.. And another thing we do is have postions of checks and balances. that way every one is heard. I am also a leason between the another group of peeps I hang with. :biggrin: :wave: But still will remane loyal to my club even if I had to drive home tagged out by another. :biggrin: cough cough.. club starts with a L and tagged me good.. all over my windows..They are based in Durham and Burlington.. NC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU GUYS ARE MISSING IT MAN. IF YOU KNOW FOLKS, AND BEHIND YOUR BACK THEY RECRUITING YOUR MEMBERS AND TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOUR CLUB, WELL THAT IS FUCKED UP. 

BUT IN THE SAME SINCE YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE APPROACH ME ABOUT THE BIG ROLLERZ ONLY, AND THE FIRST THING I TELL THEM IS GET YOUR SHIT IN ORDER, IF YOU DECIDE THAT ROLLERZ IS THE BEST CHOICE FOR YOU, THEN LETS TALK, BUT WHEN YOU JOIN ROLLERZ, YOU UPHOLD YOURSELF TOO A DIFFERENT STANDARDS, WE LAY DOWN THE LAW, AND WHAT IT TAKES. IF THAT PERSON COMES BACK AND SAYS THAT HE DECIDES TOO BE APART OF THE FAMILY, AND HE GOES THROUGH THE PROBATION PERIOD AND EARNS HIS WAY, WHAT ARE YOU SUPPOSED TOO DO, HATE SOMEONE BECAUSE HE WANTED TOO FIND SOMETHING THAT FIT HIM, OR THE WAY HE WANTED TOO DO THINGS. NOT ALL CAR CLUBS ARE MEANT FOR ALL PEOPLE, YOU NEED TOO LOOK AT THE CLUB, AND BEST FIT THAT CLUB TOO YOU. SOMETIMES IT WORKS, OTHERS DON'T. BUT THE TRUE THING IS MAKING SURE YOU FIT THE FAMILY


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 11 2007, 12:13 AM~8526838
> *:nono:
> *


merced has been dead for the longest homie. its up to the new generation ofriders to bring it on back.  im sure you can agree


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 8 2007, 03:52 PM~8504815
> *of coarse it's the person, but when a car club is going around
> recruting other clubs members that's fucked
> *




I think its messed up how the larger clubs go by gettin some new members so they can add ANOTHER chapter


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Aug 8 2007, 05:45 PM~8506868
> *THATS WHY UCE IS NOT A RECUITING CLUB YOU GOTTA EARN OUR PLAUQES ,WE ALSO HAVE A 90 DAY PROBATION PERIOD .
> *


THAT'S RIGHT UCE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 11 2007, 05:04 PM~8530604
> *merced has been dead for the longest homie.  its up to the new generation ofriders to bring it on back.   im sure you can agree
> *


Nor Cal has a long history of Lowriding. I think the times go up and down. Seems to happen everywhere. Just takes 1 person to bust out and get everyone pumped up again


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 11 2007, 01:37 PM~8529518
> *trust me you don't know
> *


i know more than what you think


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 10 2007, 10:13 PM~8526174
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU USE TO DO .OR ARE YOU TALKING ALL LOWRIDERS IN GENERAL .BECUASE IF YOU ARE I DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GET YOUR INFO HOMIE ,BUT BACK IN THE DAY ,WE USE CROME RIMS WITH BABY MOON HUBCAP.THEN CAME THE RIMS CRAGERS,ROCKETS,TRUSPOKES,CLASSICWIRES,,TRU CLASSIC,EVEN SOME CHEAP IMATATIONS OF THE CLASSICWIRES CANT REMEMBER THE NAME.BUT I NEVER SAW ANYONE USE JAGS,OR MERCEDES RIMS ON A LO LOW,WIRE HUB CAPS TOO
> *


better not be talking about kelsey hayes :uh:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 11 2007, 08:31 PM~8531646
> *Nor Cal has a long history of Lowriding. I think the times go up and down. Seems to happen everywhere. Just takes 1 person to bust out and get everyone pumped up again
> *


 :thumbsup: right you are!!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 11 2007, 08:31 PM~8531646
> *Nor Cal has a long history of Lowriding. I think the times go up and down. Seems to happen everywhere. Just takes 1 person to bust out and get everyone pumped up again
> *


ima light a fire under their ass when i redo my car for nextt year :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 9 2007, 02:51 PM~8513956
> *X2  who wants fake ass members anyway?
> *


CALI IMAGE DO! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:45 PM~8517257
> *FOOL PLEEZ, THAT'S WHY WE (CALI IMAGE) BE RIDIN THE CALLES, IF IT AINT SS OR RAG, WE AINT RIDIN IT.
> *


AND YOU GUYS :uh: STILL AIN'T RIDIN CAUSE YOU GUYS STILL GOT NOTHIN!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2007, 09:40 PM~8517189
> *Yeah and I will give some advice, which I normally don't. This is for you younger guys and people who are solo and thinking about joining a club...
> Know yourself first. What type of Lowriding do YOU like? Do you like hopping, being on the street all the time?, going to the shows, do YOU support LRM?, will you travel?, are you a team player?, do you like traditional style Lowriders only? etc, etc.
> 
> ...


AN O.G. HAS SPOKEN! :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 10 2007, 08:21 AM~8520009
> *if homeboy wanted to keep his situatiuon private then he shouldnt have posted it on a "public forum" this belongs in lowrider genereal cause it is about lowrider clubs and situations. anytime some-1 post something on here expect to get comments from other people even if they are not directly involved in the situation. thats why its called a forum..people come on here and post their opinions on topics that have been posted  :uh:
> *


THE FOOL WANT'S ATTENTION. THAT'S WHY HE'S A 1 MAN :uh: FAKE CAR CLUB! WANT TO JOIN!? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 10 2007, 08:38 AM~8520102
> *That's not a lowrider.
> x2
> *


SOMEBODY ELSES CLASSIC HE PASSED BY AND TOOK A PICTURE! WANT TO JOIN?! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:59 AM~8520242
> *Tell em!
> *


HE HAS TOO. HE'S GOT NOTHIN! BUT IMAGINATION AND A DREAM! :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 11 2007, 10:56 PM~8532491
> *better not be talking about kelsey hayes :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:banghead:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 11 2007, 09:07 PM~8531866
> *i know more than what you think
> *


hey how about the classic angel situation? when you and your homie mike was about to be serve on my boy alvaro had to make a call for you to stop them and how about the wheel you needed to make the tampa show so you don't know what i know. the club that you bought your plaque from save your butt couple time.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bo Darville, DIPPINIT, *Daddy J
*
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 12 2007, 09:19 AM~8534176
> *hey how about the classic angel situation? when you and your homie mike was about to be serve on my boy alvaro had to make a call for you to stop them and how about the wheel you needed to make the tampa show so you don't know what i know. the club that you bought your plaque from save your butt couple time.
> *


First of all the classic angel situation didnt even go that way so i love the information they gave you. what the wheels that i bought at reds what the hell that has to do with anything homie, so if i go and buy something at reds alvaro saved my but  .Is it my fault i like to see my car looking different everyshow i go to.... lets worrie about one thing EARNING something is giving to somebody Not bought... i think you should worry about other stuff ,that should be taken care of if you know what i mean


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 11 2007, 10:34 PM~8532373
> *
> *


whats manny whats going on homie?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8517710
> *SS RAG IMPALA CALI IMAGE STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a picture out of the auto trader..... no wires....and by the way, the quarter doesnt match the door


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 10 2007, 07:21 AM~8520009
> *if homeboy wanted to keep his situatiuon private then he shouldnt have posted it on a "public forum" this belongs in lowrider genereal cause it is about lowrider clubs and situations. anytime some-1 post something on here expect to get comments from other people even if they are not directly involved in the situation. thats why its called a forum..people come on here and post their opinions on topics that have been posted  :uh:
> *


he wasnt talking about this topic....he was talkin about CALIMAGE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 12 2007, 10:39 AM~8534631
> *whats manny whats going on homie?
> *


just OBSERVING...

very INTERESTING...  

but that's your BIZ bROtha....I'll leave u alone!

How yah been...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 12 2007, 11:37 AM~8534910
> *just OBSERVING...
> 
> very INTERESTING...
> ...


weve been good working on our cars .... you coming down this year?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 12 2007, 11:41 AM~8534924
> *weve been good working on our cars .... you coming down this year?
> *


you mean next year..right?

I HAD FUN LAST TIME.....HELLL YAHHHHH...THAT PLACE "TOOTSIES" WAS OFF THA HOOK! :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 12 2007, 10:37 AM~8534623
> *First of all the classic angel situation didnt even go that way so i love the information they gave you.  what the wheels that i bought at reds what the hell that has to do with anything homie, so if i go and buy something at reds alvaro saved my  but     .Is it my fault i like to see my car looking different everyshow i go to.... lets worrie about one thing EARNING something is giving to somebody Not bought... i think you should worry about other stuff ,that should be taken care of if you know what i mean
> *


its all good...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 12 2007, 11:47 AM~8534955
> *you mean next year..right?
> 
> I HAD FUN LAST TIME.....HELLL YAHHHHH...THAT PLACE "TOOTSIES" WAS OFF THA HOOK! :biggrin:
> *


My bad yea i meant next year ....... sounds good homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

I SAY......... FUCK EM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 12 2007, 02:25 PM~8535705
> *its all good...
> *


 yall keep doing your thang :thumbsup: ...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 12 2007, 06:49 PM~8537276
> *yall keep doing your thang  :thumbsup: ...
> *


likewise  :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 11 2007, 03:55 PM~8529928
> *if a club member decides to go to another club there has to be a reason. maybe the club he is in lets in raggedy cars or maybe he isn't very happy  with how much the club participates at shows. talk with the members and ask them what they would like to see happen to the club. shit, i left "TEAM SHIFT"(all nissan car club in so.cali i wasted my time on) because the president took votes on shit and if whatever we ruled didn't matter because "im the president and it's MY club". so once again, ask EVERYONE if they think the club needs to work on some things
> *


Just my 2 cents but before joining a club you are supposed to know what you are getting into, its like a marriage in many ways, in sickness and in health, if you join a club just cuz they have nice cars you are doing everyone a disservice. I can understand someone gettin out of a club because of criminal involvement or gang issues, etc..but you have to do your homework first and see how they run things, its like marrying a bitch just cuz shes fine, there is alot more to it than that...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 13 2007, 08:29 AM~8540637
> *Just my 2 cents but before joining a club you are supposed to know what you are getting into, its like a marriage in many ways, in sickness and in health, if you join a club just cuz they have nice cars you are doing everyone a disservice. I can understand someone gettin out of a club because of criminal involvement or gang issues, etc..but you have to do your homework first and see how they run things, its like marrying a bitch just cuz shes fine, there is alot more to it than that...
> *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 11 2007, 05:04 PM~8530604
> *merced has been dead for the longest homie.  its up to the new generation ofriders to bring it on back.   im sure you can agree
> *


check out our web page and click on merced, or the fresno show. i know strictly biz will be on display at a couple shows, loco lincoln came out. another "old" ride will be at san mateo. most of the "show" car owners have street rides now. there is a new club out of merced.i dont see how it is dead? i know it has slowed down with anything drastic coming out.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 13 2007, 06:29 AM~8540637
> *Just my 2 cents but before joining a club you are supposed to know what you are getting into, its like a marriage in many ways, in sickness and in health, if you join a club just cuz they have nice cars you are doing everyone a disservice. I can understand someone gettin out of a club because of criminal involvement or gang issues, etc..but you have to do your homework first and see how they run things, its like marrying a bitch just cuz shes fine, there is alot more to it than that...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 11 2007, 03:53 PM~8530240
> *YOU GUYS ARE MISSING IT MAN.  IF YOU KNOW FOLKS, AND BEHIND YOUR BACK THEY RECRUITING YOUR MEMBERS AND TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOUR CLUB, WELL THAT IS FUCKED UP.
> 
> BUT IN THE SAME SINCE YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE APPROACH ME ABOUT THE BIG ROLLERZ ONLY, AND THE FIRST THING I TELL THEM IS GET YOUR SHIT IN ORDER, IF YOU DECIDE THAT ROLLERZ IS THE BEST CHOICE FOR YOU, THEN LETS TALK, BUT WHEN YOU JOIN ROLLERZ, YOU UPHOLD YOURSELF TOO A DIFFERENT STANDARDS, WE LAY DOWN THE LAW, AND WHAT IT TAKES.  IF THAT PERSON COMES BACK AND SAYS THAT HE DECIDES TOO BE APART OF THE FAMILY, AND HE GOES THROUGH THE PROBATION PERIOD AND EARNS HIS WAY, WHAT ARE YOU SUPPOSED TOO DO, HATE SOMEONE BECAUSE HE WANTED TOO FIND SOMETHING THAT FIT HIM, OR THE WAY HE WANTED TOO DO THINGS.  NOT ALL CAR CLUBS ARE MEANT FOR ALL PEOPLE, YOU NEED TOO LOOK AT THE CLUB, AND BEST FIT THAT CLUB TOO YOU.  SOMETIMES IT WORKS, OTHERS DON'T.  BUT THE TRUE THING IS MAKING SURE YOU FIT THE FAMILY
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 13 2007, 06:29 AM~8540637
> *Just my 2 cents but before joining a club you are supposed to know what you are getting into, its like a marriage in many ways, in sickness and in health, if you join a club just cuz they have nice cars you are doing everyone a disservice. I can understand someone gettin out of a club because of Just do your homework.</span> :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn:*


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 14 2007, 05:41 PM~8554050
> *Just do your homework. :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 13 2007, 09:51 PM~8547706
> *check out our web page and click on merced, or the fresno show. i know strictly biz will be on display at a couple shows, loco lincoln came out. another "old" ride will be at san mateo. most of the "show" car owners have street rides now. there is a new club out of merced.i dont see how it is dead? i know it has slowed down with anything drastic coming out.
> *



what im saying is that hardly no one cruises or has a designated hang out spot. i know the cars are there, but what good are they if you dont cruise it??

shakeys in fresno is off the hook on the weekends. too bad haveto drive all the way out there to cruise.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn !!! this topic is pretty damn GOOD !!!............TTT!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

honestly i dont think there is really a such thing as stealing members i mean its not like another club comes up hog ties a member and takes them. the way i see it is if a member is not happy for some reason in a club and another offers them a chance to grow more in the lifestyle thats up to that person to move on or stay. it has nothing to do with stealing i dont think personally some clubs cant offer what others might be able to offer. if you see your members falling out then mabey its time to reevaluate your self or the club and figure out why they leaving. this is just my 2 pennys in this topic


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8518298
> *some people are pussy whooped and there old ladies wont let them lowride no more.
> *


fuck that shit, i'd tell her no shopping,nails, or hair appointments, that would change shit around


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

I guess taking members, and taking a recruit is 2 different things? I know there are big name car clubs out there that scoop up other club recruits because they know the name has a big influence, as do the cars they already have in the club. Its rare to see a clean ass turn table car with a car club that just started and only has street cruisers. A lot of clubs revolve around the car, not the member.....so its more like cockblockin and taking the car, not the member/recruit, cause they can give a rats ass about the dude.....they can get to know 'em later, they just want the ride flying the plaque.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 1 2007, 04:24 PM~8693310
> *fuck that shit, i'd tell her no shopping,nails, or hair appointments,  that would change shit around
> *


yeah no shit. ever took your old lady to get her hair and nails done?? fucking shit is a grip!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 13 2007, 05:29 AM~8540637
> *Just my 2 cents but before joining a club you are supposed to know what you are getting into, its like a marriage in many ways, in sickness and in health, if you join a club just cuz they have nice cars you are doing everyone a disservice. I can understand someone gettin out of a club because of criminal involvement or gang issues, etc..but you have to do your homework first and see how they run things, its like marrying a bitch just cuz shes fine, there is alot more to it than that...
> *


good point, "DO YOUR HOMEWORK" :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 3 2007, 01:29 PM~8703798
> *yeah no shit. ever took your old lady to get her hair and nails done?? fucking shit is a grip!!
> *


that's why when my baby pops out of her cooch i'll make sure the lady gets a job


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*If they can steal your members they can have um because you don't need a none dedicated member in your car club. Its 100% or kick rocks. Just my .02 again.*
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

hey, so... any of you guys wanna join my club? :biggrin:


jk


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 13 2007, 01:14 PM~8782409
> *If they can steal your members they can have um because you don't need a none dedicated member in your car club.  Its 100% or kick rocks.  Just my .02 again.
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


...........................  Co signed.


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

DAMN I WAS MISSING ALL THIS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 I WONDER WHO'S THOSE MENBER THAT BEING STOLEN :biggrin: :biggrin: 
N YES A CAR CLUB IS JUST LIKE A FAMILY TOO IS SOME SHIT HAPPEN TO ONE OF U MENBERS U BE THE CAR CLUB BE THERE FOR U NOT JUST IGNORE U LIKE U NEVER WAS IN THE CLUB TRY TO HELP EACH OTHER KEEP WORKING TOGUETHER N U CAR CLUB IS GOING TO BE STRONG FOR SURE SO I KNOW WHAT U TALKING ABOUT RUBEN N YES I WAS IN LOWYALTY BUT SINCE MY CAR IT WAS IN A CAR ACCIDENT U STOP TALKING TO ME  N THATS NOT A REAL CAR CLUB FROM WHAT I THINK, N FROM WHAT I HEAR FROM MENBERS OF U CAR CLUB TALKING SHIT ABOUT ME N MY HOMIE THATS NOT RIGHT, BUT YEA NOW IM IN CITY NIGHTS N GUESS WHAT, THEY ACCEPT ME WITH OUT A CAR N THEY DO SHOW THE RESPECT AS ANOTHER FAMILY SOMETHING U DID, WE WAS COOL BUT SINCE THEN SHIT HAPPEN HUH BUT YEA LETS KEEP IT REAL EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN WAY N I JUST GOT MY NEW PROJECT THAT IM GOING TO STAR SOON PROJECT THAT WILL HAPPEN THAT I WILL BUILD JUST MATTER OF TIME BUT IS GOING TO COME TOGUETHER ONE DAY ........ KEEP CLEAN MYLOWRIDER88 AKA PANCHO ....THATS THE WAY I THINK SO NO TALKING SHIP ABOUT IT PEOPPLES JUST WAIT FOR EVERYBODYS OPPINION THANKS.........


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 12:20 PM~9066072
> *DAMN I WAS MISSING ALL THIS  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  I WONDER WHO'S THOSE MENBER THAT BEING STOLEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> N YES A CAR CLUB IS JUST LIKE A FAMILY TOO IS SOME SHIT HAPPEN TO ONE OF U MENBERS U BE THE CAR CLUB BE THERE FOR U NOT JUST IGNORE U LIKE U NEVER WAS IN THE CLUB TRY TO HELP EACH OTHER KEEP WORKING TOGUETHER N U CAR CLUB IS GOING TO BE STRONG FOR SURE SO I KNOW WHAT U TALKING ABOUT RUBEN N YES I WAS IN LOWYALTY BUT SINCE MY CAR IT WAS IN A CAR ACCIDENT U STOP TALKING TO ME    N THATS NOT A REAL CAR CLUB FROM WHAT I THINK, N FROM WHAT I HEAR FROM MENBERS OF U CAR CLUB TALKING SHIT ABOUT ME N MY HOMIE THATS NOT RIGHT, BUT YEA NOW IM IN CITY NIGHTS N GUESS WHAT, THEY ACCEPT ME WITH OUT A CAR N THEY DO SHOW THE RESPECT AS ANOTHER FAMILY SOMETHING U DID, WE WAS COOL BUT SINCE THEN SHIT HAPPEN HUH BUT YEA LETS KEEP IT REAL EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN WAY N I JUST GOT MY NEW PROJECT THAT IM GOING TO STAR SOON PROJECT THAT WILL HAPPEN THAT I WILL BUILD JUST MATTER OF TIME BUT IS GOING TO COME TOGUETHER ONE DAY ........ KEEP  CLEAN MYLOWRIDER88 AKA PANCHO ....THATS THE WAY I THINK SO NO TALKING SHIP ABOUT IT PEOPPLES JUST WAIT FOR EVERYBODYS OPPINION THANKS.........
> 
> ...


Caps Fool. !!!!!!!!! and I feel ya. You think you got it bad. Try having juice on a SUV!!!!!!!! sum of these fuc heads are just hateful.. My club is the same way.. No BS and we all ride as one.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 23 2007, 01:26 PM~9066127
> *Caps Fool. !!!!!!!!! and I feel ya. You think you got it bad. Try having juice on a SUV!!!!!!!! sum of these fuc heads are just hateful.. My club is the same way..  No BS and we all ride as one..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL U KNOW IT WHAT U BEING UP TO


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 12:29 PM~9066152
> *LOL U KNOW IT WHAT U BEING UP TO
> *


chilling looking for a job so I can pay your ass to put 2 more pumps in.. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 23 2007, 01:36 PM~9066206
> *chilling looking for a job so I can pay your ass to put 2 more pumps in..  :biggrin:
> *


BRING THE PUMPS I DO IT FOR FREE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

MY OLD CAR BEFORE









AFTER THE CAR ACCIDENT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

SUN TZU...... THE ART OF WAR..........THEREFOR WHEN IN CHARIOT FIGHTING MORE THAN TEN CHARIOTS ARE CAPTURED, ......REPLACE THE ENEMY'S FLAGS AND BANNERS WITH YOUR OWN, MIX THE CAPTURE CHARRIOTS WITH YOURS AND MOUNT THEM...........


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 23 2007, 01:46 PM~9066292
> *SUN TZU......  THE ART OF WAR..........THEREFOR WHEN IN CHARIOT FIGHTING MORE THAN TEN CHARIOTS ARE CAPTURED, ......REPLACE THE ENEMY'S FLAGS AND BANNERS WITH YOUR OWN, MIX THE CAPTURE CHARRIOTS WITH YOURS AND MOUNT THEM...........
> *


what if the chariot has a flat? :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

6 batts 4 pumps.. is my goal.. at least the 6 batts should be in next month...Nice slow system just for show..

Front end is holding up great....


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 12:48 PM~9066308
> *what if the chariot has a flat? :0
> *


PARK IT LIKE IT'S HOT :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 23 2007, 12:55 PM~9066362
> *PARK IT LIKE IT'S HOT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I also have a beef with Y do clubs talk about each other. I mean besides stealling members. Y down grade each other when they ( out sides ) already think anything on little ass wheels and peaple wearing dickie's is a gang think or only those damn Mexicans are comming.. :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 23 2007, 01:01 PM~9066428
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I also have a beef with Y do clubs talk about each other. I mean besides stealling members. Y down grade each other when they ( out sides ) already think anything on little ass wheels and  peaple wearing dickie's is a gang think or only those damn Mexicans are comming..  :uh:
> *


I HERAD THAT NFL TEAMS SIT DOWN AND HAVE TEA AND CRUMPETS TOGETHER BEFOR EACH GAME :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 23 2007, 01:04 PM~9066465
> *I HERAD THAT NFL TEAMS SIT DOWN AND HAVE TEA AND CRUMPETS TOGETHER BEFOR EACH GAME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

But for real . I mean not hop offs. But peaple that just are negative all the damn time or have nothing to say..


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 23 2007, 01:08 PM~9066500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> But for real . I mean not hop offs. But peaple that just are negative all the damn time or have nothing to say..
> *


......DON'T KNOW WHAT TO TELL YA....JUST THE WAY IT IS I GUESS


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 13 2007, 10:14 AM~8782409
> *If they can steal your members they can have um because you don't need a none dedicated member in your car club.  Its 100% or kick rocks.  Just my .02 again.
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 23 2007, 01:55 PM~9066362
> *PARK IT LIKE IT'S HOT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 02:20 PM~9066072
> *DAMN I WAS MISSING ALL THIS  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  I WONDER WHO'S THOSE MENBER THAT BEING STOLEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> N YES A CAR CLUB IS JUST LIKE A FAMILY TOO IS SOME SHIT HAPPEN TO ONE OF U MENBERS U BE THE CAR CLUB BE THERE FOR U NOT JUST IGNORE U LIKE U NEVER WAS IN THE CLUB TRY TO HELP EACH OTHER KEEP WORKING TOGUETHER N U CAR CLUB IS GOING TO BE STRONG FOR SURE SO I KNOW WHAT U TALKING ABOUT RUBEN N YES I WAS IN LOWYALTY BUT SINCE MY CAR IT WAS IN A CAR ACCIDENT U STOP TALKING TO ME    N THATS NOT A REAL CAR CLUB FROM WHAT I THINK, N FROM WHAT I HEAR FROM MENBERS OF U CAR CLUB TALKING SHIT ABOUT ME N MY HOMIE THATS NOT RIGHT, BUT YEA NOW IM IN CITY NIGHTS N GUESS WHAT, THEY ACCEPT ME WITH OUT A CAR N THEY DO SHOW THE RESPECT AS ANOTHER FAMILY SOMETHING U DID, WE WAS COOL BUT SINCE THEN SHIT HAPPEN HUH BUT YEA LETS KEEP IT REAL EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN WAY N I JUST GOT MY NEW PROJECT THAT IM GOING TO STAR SOON PROJECT THAT WILL HAPPEN THAT I WILL BUILD JUST MATTER OF TIME BUT IS GOING TO COME TOGUETHER ONE DAY ........ KEEP  CLEAN MYLOWRIDER88 AKA PANCHO ....THATS THE WAY I THINK SO NO TALKING SHIP ABOUT IT PEOPPLES JUST WAIT FOR EVERYBODYS OPPINION THANKS.........
> 
> ...


i don't know what you talking about, but i was not talking about you  look at the date when this topic was started


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 23 2007, 01:01 PM~9066428
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I also have a beef with Y do clubs talk about each other. I mean besides stealling members. Y down grade each other when they ( out sides ) already think anything on little ass wheels and  peaple wearing dickie's is a gang think or only those damn Mexicans are comming..  :uh:
> *


hell yeah, everytime i talk about getting my lowlow...people be like "why you wanna be a mexican" :uh: shit gets me mad. i almost got into a fight cuz bullshit like that :angry: so what if i'm white, i bet half the mofos around here dont even know what the fucc a pump and dump are :0 all they into is how big of a wheel they can fit under their car and how much glitter and shit they can get on their shirt!  bubblegum rap fucced up everything


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 919ryder,* LOWYALTY48* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

you didn't show up for the meetings or for anything else
or help out at the car show. i always called you what you miss at the meetings. everybody shows up for the meetings but not you. 5 months later we see you at the car show making money 
at a car show that you didn't put $1.00 help out

you went down hill when you lost your car ( like you gave up)


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

keep the peace people.... hey ruben, imma prolly come through on the 11th (the meeting) to see what yall up to and meet some of the guys :thumbsup: what usually happens at the meetings?


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

"free westcoastridin"....again?? :dunno:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Oct 23 2007, 03:14 PM~9067177
> *you didn't show up for the meetings or for anything  else
> or help out at the car show. i always called you what you miss at the meetings.  everybody shows up for the meetings but not you.    5 months later we see you at the car show making money
> at a car show that you didn't put $1.00 help out
> ...


now u seying that b/c u aint nothing but a hating who was there at the stan my homie i was at the rule helping there so whatch what u seying n u can keep the rule to for u next car show :0 something u never bring it back all the shit u talk about carlos when he left the club what about that i know u talking the same shit about me but since he star geting nice rides yea u need hin at u club :biggrin: but since i dont have one u dont need me ohhhh n let me know how much is for u damn show i will bring the money personallity me n anybody from my homies the own u money  n make sure u build u car next time show up withone talking shit to my homie about "thats what u need" what type of shit is that buid u own shit then talk shit about it  oh if u got anything to sey u got my # if u lost it here is againg 336-267-7228  ohhh about going down hill look what i goint to build now yes i going to build my ride not buy from some one else b/c i have time n pasion for cars not just making money from the car show to buy yours


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

n by the way peewee n gordo sey what sup :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

i'm done with you. you don't know what you taking about :uh:
:uh:you don't know what i'm working on or what i got 
yes i got sunday driver and i'm working on another car 
and i'm bringing both cars to tampa what about you


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Oct 23 2007, 05:03 PM~9067811
> *i'm done with you. you don't know what you taking about :uh:
> :uh:
> *


y? :cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 7 2007, 06:15 PM~8497655
> *I know Car clubs out trying to steal members. Lowyalty Car Club is a Big Family and we all stick together. So I just want to say those who know who they are stop asking my members to go to your clubs because we stick together no matter what!
> 
> *


Hey Homie, I can feel ya on that. The same thing goes on down here.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:uh: 


Usted 2 necesidad de enfriar y actuar como el bro's otra vez. este hatiing es malo para el NC.. El beso y arregla.. Un ano de tatuaje es bastante..


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 23 2007, 05:17 PM~9068299
> *:uh:
> Usted 2 necesidad de enfriar y actuar como el bro's otra vez. este hatiing es malo para el NC.. El beso y arregla.. Un ano de tatuaje es bastante..
> 
> ...


Damn homie i didn't know you speak Spanish. You must be "BLAXICAN"....LOL!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Oct 23 2007, 05:19 PM~9068317
> *Damn homie i didn't know you speak Spanish. You must be "BLAXICAN"....LOL!!!!
> *


Thats what they ( Ruben) and the crew say .. My club name also..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Oct 23 2007, 07:15 PM~9068286
> *Hey Homie, I can feel ya on that. The same thing goes on down here.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

YALL SOUND LIKE SOME SENSITIVE FEMALES, CUT IT OUT. PANCHO UR MY BOY BUT DONT LISTEN TO WHAT EVERYONE TELLS YOU, THATS HE SAY SHE SAY, WHICH IS BASICALY BITCH SHIT. DONT GET CAUGHT UP IN THE HYPE CUZZIN. YOU AND RUBEN DONT SEE EYE TO EYE ON SOME THANGS, BUT WHO CARES THATS LIFE. BOTH OF YALL NEED TO DEAL WITH IT, MOVE ,ON AND GET LOWRIDING BACC ON UR MINDS. AINT THAT WHAT WERE HERE ON LAYITLOW FOR ANYWAYS, NOT FOR ARGUING.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Oct 23 2007, 07:01 PM~9068646
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



hey ruben what's up you makin down next weekend for the OBSESSION meetin
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lololololol


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Oct 23 2007, 08:32 PM~9069338
> *YALL SOUND LIKE SOME SENSITIVE FEMALES, CUT IT OUT. PANCHO UR MY BOY BUT DONT LISTEN TO WHAT EVERYONE TELLS YOU, THATS HE SAY SHE SAY, WHICH IS BASICALY BITCH SHIT. DONT GET CAUGHT UP IN THE HYPE CUZZIN. YOU AND RUBEN DONT SEE EYE TO EYE ON SOME THANGS, BUT WHO CARES THATS LIFE. BOTH OF YALL NEED TO DEAL WITH IT, MOVE ,ON AND GET LOWRIDING BACC ON UR MINDS. AINT THAT WHAT WERE HERE ON LAYITLOW FOR ANYWAYS, NOT FOR ARGUING.
> *


thanks homie we allways being cool u know n i know is just what i hear i may be wrong idk but thats not right u know but lets keep it clean


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sometimes people leave clubs because, let's be real, some clubs suck.


----------



## ROCBOTM (Oct 11, 2007)

YEAH THATZ A BIG THANG....1 OF R OWN SWITCHED SIDES CUZ OF HIS COUSIN N SOME OTHER CLUB.......WE WILL B SERVIN HIM & THEY ASS SOON......PLEEZE BELEEVE THAT!!!!!! WAY2DEEP SC CAR CLUB


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 23 2007, 09:38 PM~9069394
> *hey ruben what's up you makin down next weekend for the OBSESSION meetin
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lololololol
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
been working on the 69


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 23 2007, 08:46 PM~9069459
> *Sometimes people leave clubs because, let's be real, some clubs suck.
> *


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 03:31 PM~9067618
> *now u seying that b/c u aint nothing but a hating who was there at the stan my homie i was at the rule helping there so whatch what u seying n u can keep the rule to for u next car show  :0  something u never bring it back all the shit u talk about carlos when he left the club what about that i know u talking the same shit about me but since he star geting nice rides yea u need hin at u club  :biggrin: but since i dont have one u dont need me ohhhh n let me know how much is for u damn show i will bring the money personallity me n anybody from my homies the own u money    n make sure u build u car next time show up withone talking shit to my homie about "thats what u need" what type of shit is that buid u own shit then talk shit about it   oh if u got anything to sey u got my # if u lost it here is againg 336-267-7228    ohhh about going down hill look what i goint to build now yes i going to build my ride not buy from some one else b/c i have time n pasion for cars not just making money from the car show to buy yours
> *





 i think you guys got it all wrong you guys are all going on he said she said bull shit ... all this is for nothing it really doesn,t matter we all are grown people and we all know how it really went down . pancho i have alot of respect for you i know that you are a dedicated person and that you defenetly got skills but alll this stuff about the club has gone way out of hand if you remember i call'd you that night that you guys had talk,d and i told you all this was a big misundestanding i am not in anyones side i just want to clear things up scince you had your accident you did change a lil ruben did call you for meattings but you guys never showed up the reasons for that you only know ,and all that stuff said about the show yeah you did help but only at the hop that was it. you also said that he should bulid hes car i just want you to know that the truth about car building will come out in tampa next year you said that a car club should be like fam and i agree 100 % and every one will also see how lowyalty is fam and everyone will see what we have been doing and for what reason we have been doing it . like i told you i dont have anything againt you or anyone just take the time to talk and see that this is all a big misunderstanding


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 09:43 PM~9069442
> *thanks homie we allways being cool u know n i know is just what i hear i may be wrong idk but thats not right u know but lets keep it clean
> *


YEA I KNOW HOW THINGS CAN GET OUTTA OF HAND, BUT SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA REALIZE YOU HAVE PROBABLY HAD MORE GOOD TIMES WITH THE PERSON YOUR ARGUING WITH THAN BAD TIMES, AT LEAST I THINK ITS TRUE IN THIS SITUATION. BUT FUCC IT YOU SAID HOW YOU FEEL AND RUBEN SAID HOW HE FEELS SO PUT IT BEHIND YALL AND LETS GET DRUNK :biggrin: 

CANT WAIT TO C THE LAC COME OUT, BUT I WILL MORE THAN LIKELY HAVE SOMETHING FOR YA, NOT A LAC OR LINCOLN, JUST WAIT


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 07:51 PM~9069502
> *
> *


 thats not cool


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 23 2007, 08:55 PM~9069523
> *thats not cool
> *


j/k u know :biggrin: :cheesy: what sup


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 07:57 PM~9069537
> *j/k u know  :biggrin:  :cheesy: what sup
> *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

LOWAYALTY IS ONE OF THE BEST CAR CLUBS ON THE EAST COAST AND WE ARE STILL GROWING. WE MAKE MISTAKES BUT THATS WHAT MAKES US STRONG, AND WE WILL GET STRONGER AND STRONGER, SO WATCH OUT. 

WE KEEP IT PUSHING AROUND HERE


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Oct 23 2007, 08:54 PM~9069517
> *YEA I KNOW HOW THINGS CAN GET OUTTA OF HAND, BUT SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA REALIZE YOU HAVE PROBABLY HAD MORE GOOD TIMES WITH THE PERSON YOUR ARGUING WITH THAN BAD TIMES, AT LEAST I THINK ITS TRUE IN THIS SITUATION. BUT FUCC IT YOU SAID HOW YOU FEEL AND RUBEN SAID HOW HE FEELS SO PUT IT BEHIND YALL AND LETS GET DRUNK :biggrin:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO C THE LAC COME OUT, BUT I WILL  MORE THAN LIKELY HAVE SOMETHING FOR YA, NOT A LAC OR LINCOLN, JUST WAIT
> *


thats whats sup homie lets do it


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 10:03 PM~9069586
> *thats whats sup homie lets do it
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 23 2007, 08:53 PM~9069512
> *  i think  you guys got it all wrong  you guys are all going on  he  said she said  bull shit  ... all this is for nothing  it really doesn,t  matter we all are grown  people and we all know how it really went down . pancho i have alot of respect  for you i know that you are a dedicated person and that you defenetly  got skills but alll this stuff about the club has gone way out of hand if you remember i call'd you that night that you  guys had talk,d and i told you all this was a big misundestanding i am not in anyones side i just want to clear things up scince you had your accident  you did change a lil  ruben  did call you for meattings but you guys never showed up the reasons for that you only know ,and all that stuff said about the show yeah you did help but only at the hop  that was it.  you also said that he should bulid hes car i just want  you to know that the truth about car building will come out in tampa next year you said that a car club should be like  fam and i agree 100 % and every one will also see how lowyalty is  fam and everyone will see what we have been doing  and for what reason  we have been doing it . like i told you i dont have anything againt you or anyone  just take the time to talk and see that this is all a big  misunderstanding
> *


i got u carlos u know i do have respect about u remember that time i met u at the shop "innovatiosn" u was already more on this lowrider things but my mind was to lear n i did it n i allways love lowrider just like u do but about that car build i know u got some skills to for sure u just got to do what u got to do but me n u r cool n i hope is going to be that way so we keep the lowriding growing up in N.C.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 05:31 PM~9067618
> *now u seying that b/c u aint nothing but a hating who was there at the stan my homie i was at the rule helping there so whatch what u seying n u can keep the rule to for u next car show  :0  something u never bring it back all the shit u talk about carlos when he left the club what about that i know u talking the same shit about me but since he star geting nice rides yea u need hin at u club  :biggrin: but since i dont have one u dont need me ohhhh n let me know how much is for u damn show i will bring the money personallity me n anybody from my homies the own u money    n make sure u build u car next time show up withone talking shit to my homie about "thats what u need" what type of shit is that buid u own shit then talk shit about it   oh if u got anything to sey u got my # if u lost it here is againg 336-267-7228    ohhh about going down hill look what i goint to build now yes i going to build my ride not buy from some one else b/c i have time n pasion for cars not just making money from the car show to buy yours
> *


i'm doing something that you will never do
come to tampa , you see what i'm doing


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 23 2007, 08:09 PM~9069635
> *i got u carlos u know i do have respect about u remember that time i met u at the shop "innovatiosn" u was already more on this lowrider things but my mind was to lear n i did it n i allways love lowrider just like u do but about that car build i know u got some skills to for sure u just got to do what u got to do but me n u r cool n i hope is going to be that way so we keep the lowriding growing up in N.C.
> *


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Oct 23 2007, 08:02 PM~9069577
> *LOWAYALTY IS ONE OF THE BEST CAR CLUBS ON THE EAST COAST AND WE ARE STILL GROWING. WE MAKE MISTAKES BUT THATS WHAT MAKES US STRONG, AND WE WILL GET STRONGER AND STRONGER, SO WATCH OUT.
> 
> WE KEEP IT PUSHING AROUND HERE
> *


hell yeah!  u know imma be puttin it down for yall sooner or later just a matter of time (hopefully)...if everything goes right!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Oct 23 2007, 07:54 PM~9069517
> *YEA I KNOW HOW THINGS CAN GET OUTTA OF HAND, BUT SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA REALIZE YOU HAVE PROBABLY HAD MORE GOOD TIMES WITH THE PERSON YOUR ARGUING WITH THAN BAD TIMES, AT LEAST I THINK ITS TRUE IN THIS SITUATION. BUT FUCC IT YOU SAID HOW YOU FEEL AND RUBEN SAID HOW HE FEELS SO PUT IT BEHIND YALL AND LETS GET DRUNK :biggrin:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO C THE LAC COME OUT, BUT I WILL  MORE THAN LIKELY HAVE SOMETHING FOR YA, NOT A LAC OR LINCOLN, JUST WAIT
> *


what i been sayin all along....  the bad times can never compare to the good times.....i dont know what all went down, when it went down, or how it went down...but i do know that when i was first introduced to Lowyalty C.C. all u guys were like one big family (and still are)...no matter what  it dont matter who went to another club or why they went...what matters is that yall keepin it cool w/ each other and remain friends and help build up N.C's lowrider reputation and community  rigt or wrong??


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 23 2007, 09:30 PM~9069804
> *what i been sayin all along....  the bad times can never compare to the good times.....i dont know what all went down, when it went down, or how it went down...but i do know that when i was first introduced to Lowyalty C.C. all u guys were like one big family (and still are)...no matter what  it dont matter who went to another club or why they went...what matters is that yall keepin it cool w/ each other and remain friends and help build up N.C's lowrider reputation and community  rigt or wrong??
> *


right


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 7 2007, 08:15 PM~8497655
> *I know Car clubs out trying to steal members. Lowyalty Car Club is a Big Family and we all stick together. So I just want to say those who know who they are stop asking my members to go to your clubs because we stick together no matter what!
> 
> *


if you out of a club and been out for awhile i don't care where you go


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Oct 23 2007, 09:16 PM~9069693
> *i'm doing something that you will never do
> come to tampa , you see what i'm doing
> *


what now u live in tampa? :uh: n i doing something the you will never do too :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Oct 24 2007, 06:12 AM~9071423
> *if you out of a club and been out for awhile i don't care where you go
> *


yea now u sey that lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 8 2007, 01:40 PM~8504111
> *Nothing for nothing, but a person can't be "stolen" to join another club.
> 
> That person makes a conscience descision to make a move.
> ...


TIMES ONE TIMES 10 TO THE POWER OF INFINITY

WHY IS THAT YOUR ONE OF THE FEW MUTHAFUCKAS THAT MAKE SENSE


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

STEALING MEMBERS... C'MON MAN :uh: IT AINT LIKE IT'S GANG GOING AROUND NEIGHBORHOOD SCHOOLS SAYING "JOIN OR ELSE". IF PEOPLE ARE SHIP JUMPERS, THERE THE ONES THAT'S AT FAULT. BUT I FEEL YOU IF OTHER CLUBS ARE BEING SNEAKY ABOUT IT. JUST MY PENNY'S WORTH, I CAN'T AFFORD 2 CENTS.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Oct 24 2007, 09:11 AM~9071766
> *yea now u sey that lol  :biggrin:
> *


read the topic next time :uh:


----------

